# Megathread.



## Kane the Undertaker (Feb 15, 2016)

Although we may be suffering different health conditions our symptoms are similar , together with our collective knowledge we know more then all of us know individually , therefore I thought of making this post where people could post questions and give other people answers /suggestions , hopefully by doing this we can learn more about our condition and perhaps even get cured.We can all do research and post updates here to help other users.

Just a thought I had , sorry if this is a stupid idea.


----------

